# Great Idea



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

This Forum was an outstanding idea I think it will go over well,thanx


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I agree this is a great idea for a new forum.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Great idea!!! 

one other idea for you to mull over.

Used snow removal and heavy equipment for sale , similar to your used power equipment for sale forum


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Wow, I just suggested this forum to Chuck Keough the other day, and he made it already! I told him I think it would be a good addition to Lawnsite. You guys gave me the thought, Geoff, digger, and Cat. Figured it would benefit many more too. There was a lot of talk in the plowing forum about heavy equipment, so I thought this forum would be great. 

Enjoy it everyone! Thanks to Chuck Keough, for providing another great forum here at Lawnsite!

~Chuck Smith


----------

